# Lower Ball Joints



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

I was putting in my Energy Susp control arm bushings in today and busted the rubber boots on both my control arms. Has anyone tried the Energy Susp ball joint replacement boots? The joints feel pretty good, so I don't want to spend the money if I don't have to.

If that won't work, has anyone had any luck replacing just the ball joint and not the whole control arm like the says I have to? Where and what size/part number?

Thanks!


----------

